# Art Historian Hedgehog Meme!



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm an Art History major... and a few days ago I stumbled across this blog.

I found it really funny, so I wanted to share ^_^

http://fyeaharthistorianhedgehog.tumblr.com/


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

:lol: Thanks for sharing!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

"Tell people you're studying religious art..... 'Oh, so Christian?'"

Love it! :lol:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Those posts were hilarious, I loved the blog


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Well...I have to admit that I only understood a few.  But what I understood was funny! And I do love the idea of hedgies & art being forever joined together! :lol: 
(I feel like such an art-fraud!!  )


----------



## Annabelle (Mar 19, 2011)

Hedgie lovers and art nerds unite! Great find :lol: loveeeee it


----------

